#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Training Materials for Oil Refinery

## ralphdonald

Guys, I am currently in a Training Department of an oil refinery. We are presently establishing the training for new employees --> engineers, operators, boardmen, maintenance, etc.

Can you please provide me inputs on which materials (i.e. training modules) should we acquire for us to develop a good 2 - 3 months of training program.

thanks. your help is so much appreciated.



donaldSee More: Training Materials for Oil Refinery

----------


## tony_black

You can find some good handbooks for training here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and there are some good EPRI training modules here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I am currently uploading some more excellent material and will get it to you in about twenty minutes.

----------


## tony_black

Here you go for some excellent material:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Also, you may find some Nuclear Operator`s Exams here that you may be able to pick and choose some material:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ralphdonald

wow. thanks tony_black.

do you also have an interactive training material for process field operators?

----------


## tony_black

No, sorry - I do not have any interactive material to share.

But if you wanted to purchase a program - a quick search brought up these guys:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

(but I have never been involved with them)

----------


## aan09

*Good collection

Thanks*

----------


## smartsiz

Great Sharing!!! Do you have videos regrding petroleum refining

----------


## tony_black

No, sorry - I don't

----------


## kwy1970

thanks a lot.

----------


## medmane

Thanks a lot

----------


## joe3112

Good work buddy keep it up.

----------


## sessom

Thanks very much for an excellent contribution!

----------


## sumon emam

tony_black : can u reupload those files again or it will be very helpful if u send me to hossain.emam@gmail.com. thanks in advance.

See More: Training Materials for Oil Refinery

----------


## nizami

Dear friends,
i have one quation for you all how you will select the material and what is the procedure ,for process piping kindly tell me about that on any example like oil & gas,water etc.
mail me nizami777@gmail.com

----------


## ksgoutham

Hi tony_black Can u please upload the refinery training materials again

----------


## Nestor Aquino

Could you UPLOAD again this files ??? please i need it pleaseeee

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Nestor Aquino

> Here you go for some excellent material:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Could You UPLOAD again your files please?????' Many Thanks =)

----------


## mhrizadi

pls reupload

----------


## jacksp

Please reupload, thanks in advance

----------


## Peter32

Thanks

----------

